# [SOLVED] RAM detected but not being used.



## izayus (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm having an issue with RAM. I just installed another 2gigs of RAM to my computer and everything seemed fine until I checked my Task Manager and it shows it's only using 2 gigs of RAM. I went into the BIOS and it shows 4gigs of RAM same thing when I check my computer properties. Any help?

Image:
http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/4025/ramf.png


----------



## izayus (Nov 28, 2010)

*Re: RAM detected but not being used.*

I found the solution after browsing the net for hours. Apparently all you have to do is RUN msconfig>boot>advance>uncheck max memory. Reboot after that then it should show up & re enable max memory and reboot once again and you're set. Hope this helps any future users with this problem!


----------

